# 267 Medical Marijuana Plants Seized by CSPD from Home



## FruityBud (Feb 13, 2010)

How much is too much when it comes to growing medicinal marijuana? That's a question the 4th Judicial District Attorney's Office will look to answer after Colorado Springs Police seized over 200 marijuana plants from a basement.

Two Springs police officers were on an unrelated traffic stop Thursday when they got a report of marijuana being grown on the 200-block of E. Caramillo. The officers say they could smell marijuana once they got onto the property.

"They were able to actually smell the odor of the growing marijuana coming from the vents to the basement of the residence," says Lt. David Whitlock.

Police say they obtained a search warrant and seized 267 marijuana plants. The occupants of the house did provide documentation related to medicinal marijuana, but police say this situation was out of the ordinary.

"The number of plants that were there far exceeded the amount that you would normally see in those kinds of circumstances," says Whitlock.

Under Colorado's Amendment 20, no more than two ounces of a usable form of marijuana and no more than six marijuana plants are permitted per patient. Greater amounts are allowed by law if deemed medically necessary. That is something the district attorney's office will now have to take into account with this particular case.

"We take evidence, do what we can to build a case and present that to the D.A.'s office and they'll make a determination on filing criminal charges," says Whitlock.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/yhmf4yt*


----------



## terky (Feb 13, 2010)

Why are cops deciding health care policy?


----------

